# The Army.ca Logo - Happy Winter..



## Burrows (10 Dec 2004)

If you look a tthe icon that says Army.ca at the top left of the page its snowing...awesome...very nice Mike..


----------



## armyrules (10 Dec 2004)

Great idea Mike awesome very nice


----------



## Jungle (10 Dec 2004)

Yeah, great...  : the forecast here is for 35 to 45 cm of snow over the next 18 hours.  
Just did my driver maintenance on the snowblower, everything's good to go !!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Dec 2004)

Yep, I'm headed out to shovel my driveway, so it seemed appropriate. Wait until I put up the Christmas lights.


----------



## beach_bum (10 Dec 2004)

I have my tree up...lights up.....all I need now is snow!  sigh  I miss snow.     At least going home for the holidays....there should be snow!


----------



## Peace_Keeper (12 Dec 2004)

east NFLD is gonna have a mild winter......just enough snow to cover the ground and it jsut rained so I have no idea how much is left...but ready for Christmas none the less


----------



## Lexi (13 Dec 2004)

Beautiful job, Mike...

Well folks, it's safe to say the Hammer hasn't gotten much snow. I'm afraid there may still be a green Christmas in store for those of us who dwell in the Hamilton region.  :crybaby:
Anyone wanna share their snow with the less fortunate..?  

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## aesop081 (13 Dec 2004)

I'm in winnipeg....you can have all our snow if you want...take the wind too !


----------



## Scratch_043 (13 Dec 2004)

Well Lexi, I am up here in Waterloo *Just north of, actually) and we have enough to go around, so if you like, I can see if I can get someone with a dump truck...... which house is yours??


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2004)

Told you the lights would be going up soon.


----------



## Scratch_043 (14 Dec 2004)

Mike, love the Xmas lights, good job.

what did you use to program the blinking?


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Dec 2004)

It's called an animated gif.  Simple 2 frame animation.  There's plenty of freeware programs capable of doing it, just google it.


----------



## Burrows (14 Dec 2004)

Lights are cool


----------



## armyrules (14 Dec 2004)

Lights nice job!!


----------



## m_a_c (14 Dec 2004)

Good job, looks great...


----------



## aesop081 (14 Dec 2004)

Cant wait to see what you are going to do for new year's !!


----------



## Veterans son (18 Dec 2004)

The Army.ca logo looks great, Mike!
The lights and snow look really cool with the logo! 8)


----------

